# Betrüger klauen Visa-Kreditkartennr.  mit gefälschten Mails



## technofreak (24 Dezember 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/dab-24.12.03-000/


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Betrüger klauen Visa-Kreditkartennummern mit gefälschten Mails
> Trickbetrüger versuchen derzeit, an VISA-Kreditkartennummern zu gelangen. In gefälschten Mails mit englischem Text fordern sie Kunden auf, ihre Daten zu aktualisieren. VISA habe aufgrund eines Sicherheitsproblems ein Update eingespielt, weshalb Kunden nun ihre Daten nochmals eingeben müssten, heißt es in den Mails.



Diese Masche ist nicht neu, aber was einmal funktioniert hat , wird halt immer wieder versucht.
Ein Beitrag , der auch in das andere Forum "Onlinehandel und -zahlung" passen würde.
tf


----------

